

3 easy steps for a European Silicon Valley - Sjors
http://www.svirsk.org/blog/2007/06/3-easy-steps-for-an-european-silicon-valley/

======
ivankirigin
Some thoughts:

1) Lower taxes on software companies, and make it easier to fire people 2)
Lower capital gains taxes to let big wins offset losses for VCs 3) Less
government involvement in companies. It was mentioned recently how governments
giving hundreds of millions to companies will not replace google.

------
Sjors
Yeah that hundred million idea sounded pretty amazing to me, hooray another
scientific project funded to do a dozen year project..

